# will not boot roms



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, I've had my nexus for about 8 months now and have flashed almost every rom on this forum. I've been running sourcrery for about the last two months. Sunday I decided to try something new and flashed an aokp rom. Well it got stuck in bootscreen, no big deal right I try to reflash and same result. So I ended up restoring my nandroid sourcery, it to stuck in boot (a backup). I could get back into recovery but nothing would boot, nothing! I ended up having to use Odin to return to stock and root again. Now my problem is that no custom roms will boot, but I can restore backups unlike before. I'm using twrp. And please don't ask if I'm wiping this or that, I've been doing this for a long time. Thx hope someone can help. Only thing I see when flashing is a "can't mount efs", don't know how that relates


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have the latest TWRP version?


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

_*I would say yes I downloaded it via goo manager*_


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

If I were you I would see if the ROM files are corrupted. Which ROM's have you tried to boot? Also are you using a custom kernel? If you are that may be the issue.


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

im running the stock kernel that came with factory restore img. ive tried to flash cm aokp and sourcery. this is really starting to suck


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sound like a corrupt partition to me. Possibly the EFS partition is nuked. I would try to find the pit files for your device so that you can repartition it. Make sure you have a backup of your EFS data first.

[EDIT]
I nuked the EFS on my toro and nothing i did would bring back calls or texts data worked fine. Had to opt for a replacement.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

deno24 said:


> im running the stock kernel that came with factory restore img. ive tried to flash cm aokp and sourcery. this is really starting to suck


Looks like you don't know what you're doing after all.
Factory boot.IMG will not boot on AOKP/CM.


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Looks like you don't know what you're doing after all.
> Factory boot.IMG will not boot on AOKP/CM.


 Not a female, a dick !! thx for your help douche bag


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

deno24 said:


> Not a female, a dick !! thx for your help douche bag


No problem, puddin'.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Looks like you don't know what you're doing after all.
> Factory boot.IMG will not boot on AOKP/CM.


Just remember ROMs flash their own boot IMG. So you are incorrect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

buckmarble said:


> Just remember ROMs flash their own boot IMG. So you are incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He said he's flashing the kernel himself.
I'm not the one who's confused.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> im running the stock kernel that came with factory restore img. ive tried to flash cm aokp and sourcery. this is really starting to suck


Have you tried restoring the factory images?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

And mysteriously three words manifest themselves in your rendition of his problem...
"When he is up and running..."
Not seeing him say that.

And a factory image will not restore a corrupt efs.
Nor will a corrupt efs prevent boot.

And what do you know...
He hasn't returned since potentially heeding my advice.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> And mysteriously three words manifest themselves in your rendition of his problem...
> "When he is up and running..."
> Not seeing him say that.
> 
> ...


He probably hasn't returned because of the way to talked to him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> And mysteriously three words manifest themselves in your rendition of his problem...
> "When he is up and running..."
> Not seeing him say that.
> 
> ...


 I didn't see where you offered any advice, but I am open to it


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

deno24 said:


> I didn't see where you offered any advice, but I am open to it


Did you relock then unlock again when you restored the factory images?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

buckmarble said:


> I didn't see where you offered any advice, but I am open to it


I thought you implied you were flashing the stock kernel with AOKP/CM.
If not, I have no advice.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

A lock and then unlock again has been reported to fix random issues here and there. I personally have done it and it for some reason does work. Doesn't make much sense. Only thing it does is wipe data and sdcard partitions along with it. Its worth a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

buckmarble said:


> A lock and then unlock again has been reported to fix random issues here and there. I personally have done it and it for some reason does work. Doesn't make much sense. Only thing it does is wipe data and sdcard partitions along with it. Its worth a try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Flashing stock images does this already.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow who cares who is right.... We're supposed to he helping not having a i know more about android than you competition


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Wow who cares who is right.... We're supposed to he helping not having a i know more about android than you competition


This!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Wow who cares who is right.... We're supposed to he helping not having a i know more about android than you competition


Helping consists of correcting misinformation as well.
If everyone just ignored the advices given that are irrelevant or useless nobody would know anything.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Helping consists of correcting misinformation as well.
> If everyone just ignored the advices given that are irrelevant or useless nobody would know anything.


You're fine man, you tried to help him but the know it all didn't take it, his fault.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

You are correct on the data wipe part on the image restore however simply changing the status of the boot loader back to locked and unlock it again may have an affect on how the boot loader starts the ROM. I stated that it wipes data as a for warning. That is all. When you reply to something I say respond to the whole thing instead of part of it. Other people besides the OP could read this who have the same problem and know a lot less than the OP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

_Just an update on my dilemma. Still have same issue so I figured I'll just run rooted stock until I get the new s4 with nexus interface at end of the month. so any way I started on 4.02 let phone update to 4.04 ails well, then I tried the update to 4.1 guess what? It bootlooped so guess I'll run rooted 4.04 for a few weeks. Thanks for all your help._


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

ok now im able to flash custom roms again just nothing over JR0030. im lost...


----------

